# Resetting the shutter count



## sunseeker (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Sorry if this subject has been already treated - in that case, I'd appreciate if someone could link me the proper post.

How easy it is to reset the shutter count in a camera? I'm always buying used stuff (in this case a 5D3), and I would like to know how trustable it can be.

I perfectly know that in Canon they sell refurbished cameras with shutter count of 0, and in custom firmwares (self compiled) you can reset to zero the counter, but they are both operation that require much more skill than a normal user can have.

Thank you in advance for your replies.
Enrico


----------



## emag (Apr 4, 2013)

sunseeker said:


> I perfectly know that in Canon they sell refurbished cameras with shutter count of 0



????? I've bought refurbished from Canon, shutter counts were low but non-zero. Wouldn't make sense for Canon to sell a refurb with zero shutter counts. If anyone tried to tell me their camera had zero shutter counts I'd call shenanigans and refuse to deal with them, whether Canon or individual seller; it's like rolling back an odometer and says more about the seller than the equipment.


----------



## ECRoyce (Apr 4, 2013)

I would think that Canon does not intentionally sell fixed cameras and resets them, they have no reason to. There may be the extremely rare case that a camera is DOA, never is able to take a shot, gets repaired and has count of 0, but the two refurbs I have bought were in the low 100s. 

So my questions is I guess, if you are legitimately asking this question, and not trying to figure out how to reset the number yourself... Is the physical condition of the equipment that bad that it causes suspicion for you? If so, why are you buying it? If instead the physical condition is immaculate to match the meter, why would you be doubting it has low count? And if you are buying equipment with a true 0.... why are they selling it as 'used'? I would let the experience in buying used equipment drive your guy and listen to it. 

This is just a bizarre post. Not trying to troll you, just is coming across as fishy sounding.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2013)

I sell new bodies all the time on craigslist and Amazon. I imagine they have a shutter count of zero, but it has been years since I bought a new body and I didn't bother testing it at the time. 

follow the old adage, caveat emptor. if you have concerns, buy new from a reputable dealer.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2013)

maybe the seller wanted a good deal on a24-105 so they bought the kit and are selling the body. it is possible...


----------



## eddiemrg (Apr 4, 2013)

Car resellers are the only interested in reset/adjuist "KM-counters"!


----------



## barton springs (Apr 4, 2013)

Quote from: sunseeker on Today at 06:45:21 AM
I perfectly know that in Canon they sell refurbished cameras with shutter count of 0

Sunseeker,

If the shutter is replaced the counter goes to zero as it should IMO. This could explain why some refurbs are zero
while some are not. I have a Mark lV with over 1,000,000 with shutter count ~400,000 about to sent in for new
shutter although there are no signs it needs one. Already had one shutter replacement well over 600,000... CPS
insisted on a replacement


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

sunseeker said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry if this subject has been already treated - in that case, I'd appreciate if someone could link me the proper post.
> 
> ...


 
1. You cannot reset the shutter count to zero. I have never heard of anyone doing custom compiled firmware, you need to have the source code first.
2. Canon refurbs do not have the shutter count set to zero unless the motherboard has been replaced, which is rare. This is because a new or refurbished motherboard is reset to zero.


----------



## sunseeker (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry if my post in annoying as it seems.

We work in IR imaging in a spin-off University company (Germany+Switzerland), our electronics-guys daily manipulate EOS bodies, adding wires (via pogo-pins) from the board, and they developed firmwares (like magic lantern or so) and other tricks to insulate portions of the sensors to "lock" on specific regions to treat in quasi-realtime the data. We don't use the shutter too much, since most of the time we are in a kind of live-view mode.

Such guys have no issues to change anything, including shutter count. That's not my need.

I just wanted to know if someone could sell cameras "as new" just using simple applications or tools. It seems not...

Sorry for bothering


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

sunseeker said:


> Sorry if my post in annoying as it seems.
> 
> We work in IR imaging in a spin-off University company (Germany+Switzerland), our electronics-guys daily manipulate EOS bodies, adding wires (via pogo-pins) from the board, and they developed firmwares (like magic lantern or so) and other tricks to insulate portions of the sensors to "lock" on specific regions to treat in quasi-realtime the data. We don't use the shutter too much, since most of the time we are in a kind of live-view mode.
> 
> ...


 
You are not bothering anyone, but making the "I Know" statements leaves us wondering where you got the information.
I would treat any non dealer selling a camera as new with suspicion. Most of them know that a average buyer does not know how to check for shutter usage, and truly, most do not. There are lots of scammers.


----------



## danleenyc (Nov 11, 2013)

I purchased a 6D from Canon Refurbished and actution was 17 using a Apple Mac app called "Shutter Count" so I was pretty excited thinking my body was new. But later I realized my files started at _MG_9025.CR2. So now I'm annoyed.


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 11, 2013)

danleenyc said:


> I purchased a 6D from Canon Refurbished and actution was 17 using a Apple Mac app called "Shutter Count" so I was pretty excited thinking my body was new. But later I realized my files started at _MG_9025.CR2. So now I'm annoyed.



So much utter BS out there as to shutter count.

9025 is NOT THE SHUTTER COUNT it is the sequential file number left over on your card from another camera.

A 4 digit number will never be used to represent a 50,000+ count shutter!

Only one canon camera series can give the user a correct approximate shutter count and that is the 1DX/C but rounded to the nearest 1000 clicks.

Yes many a software out there boast but only Canon depot software can give you the correct activations and then the currently installed shutter count.


----------

